# Automatic Chicken Door



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone here use an automatic chicken door??? What brand do you use??? do you like it???


----------



## mthammer11 (Jul 2, 2012)

I bought one from www.automaticchickencoopdoor.com and I love it. Mine works with a timer and it has never failed me. I highly recommend it and would buy another.


----------



## Orps_every_time (Sep 6, 2012)

I bought one from Dawn till dusk doors, so simple but very clever, I'm going to buy some more now for my other coops. http://www.dawntillduskdoors.com/


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

This is good to know. I'm going back to working soon and might need this.


----------



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try this one soon. The one on the right, D20
http://www.add-a-motor.com


----------

